

IOS7 Missing Api: Mouse support - cl3m
http://rouge41.com/ios8/2013/09/29/ios7-missing-api.html

======
koffiezet
This, to me, seems to be thinking completely backward.

1) Everything Apple does is "wireless". This guy is talking about docks and
cables? Never heard of Airplay? Bluetooth? iCloud/Dropbox/Box.net/Azure? Just
reading this makes me think the author lives in the 20th century, and not in
the 21st.

2) for a lot of people, an iPad already is a desktop replacement. Email?
Check. Skype? Check. Games? Check. Basic word processing? Check. Printing?
Check.

3) a mouse? Seriously? Why would you need that? For things like 3D modelling,
advanced image editing (photoshop etc) - yes, there they are a perfect match.
But other uses? Smartphones and tablets are personal devices, they mostly
serve the person that carries the device. It's functionality is pointed at
making things convenient for the user. This is not a device that will replace
a workstation. Nothing will, it has become damn good in what it does, but not
everybody needs all that functionality. Fewer and fewer end-users will get
their own personal computer in the future, and do everything on their phone (a
situation like this already exists in Japan) or tablet. They don't need a
mouse for that.

------
anandabits
According to Robert Cringley iOS 7 includes Bluetooth mouse support:
[http://www.cringely.com/2013/09/19/the-secret-of-
ios-7/](http://www.cringely.com/2013/09/19/the-secret-of-ios-7/). However, I
haven't seen this confirmed anywhere. I would like to know where he heard this
and hear more about how it works. Any links on this would be great!

~~~
cl3m
you can check the macrumors tread
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1642770](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1642770)
. I've read the ios7 doc and even if the device pair, there is no api to
access it.

